# Captain America: The Winter Soldier on Home Video 9/9/14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

MARVEL'S CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE WINTER SOLIDER arrives on Disney Movies Anywhere on August 19th and on 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack on September 9th! This release is armed with explosively entertaining bonus features, including Making-of Featurettes, Audio Commentary, Never-Before-Seen Deleted Scenes, Bloopers and more!


Press assets can be downloaded at 

http://tinyurl.com/CaptainAmericaTWS 


We're not taking review requests just yet, so please hold tight!

Please send a link to anything that posts about this announcement.

Thanks and have a great weekend!
Sabrina



MARVEL’s FIRST AVENGER RETURNS IN THE YEAR’S

BIGGEST BLOCKBUSTER ACTION ADVENTURE!



MARVEL’S CAPTAIN AMERICA:

THE WINTER SOLDIER



Own The Movie That Changed Everything, along with Exclusive Bonus Features!

Get it First on Digital 3D and Digital HD, plus Disney Movies Anywhere August 19th, and on 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray, DVD and On-Demand September 9th



BURBANK, Calif. May 30, 2014— From the studio that brought you the biggest Super Hero movie of all time, Marvel’s The Avengers, comes this year’s #1 live-action adventure, Marvel’s Captain America: The Winter Soldier, available early on Digital 3D and HD August 19th, 2014, and on 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray, DVD and On-Demand September 9th, 2014, from Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment. Saluted by critics as “action-packed” (NY Daily News), “thrilling” (Cinema Blend) and “better than The Avengers” (Access Hollywood), this blockbuster second chapter in the Captain America series teams Marvel’s First Avenger, Captain America, with Black Widow and new ally The Falcon as they battle their most mysterious and powerful enemy yet, the Winter Soldier.



Directed by Anthony and Joe Russo from a screenplay by Christopher Markus & Stephen McFeely and starring Chris Evans as Captain America, Scarlett Johansson as Black Widow, Sebastian Stan as The Winter Soldier, Anthony Mackie as The Falcon, with Robert Redford as Alexander Pierce and Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury, Marvel’s Captain America: The Winter Soldier arrives on 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack and Digital HD armed with explosively entertaining bonus features, including Making-of Featurettes, Audio Commentary, Never-Before-Seen Deleted Scenes, Bloopers and More…



Bring home the movie that changed everything and expand your Marvel collection in the following formats with bonus features as listed:


Bonus Materials Overview for These Products:

Digital 3D, HD, & SD*

3D Blu-ray Combo Pack (3D BD + Single Disc BD + Digital Copy)

Blu-ray



Includes:

· Making-of Featurettes

· Audio Commentary

· Never-Before-Seen Deleted Scenes

· Bloopers

· And More…



*Digital bonus offerings will vary per retailer


1-Disc DVD

Includes:

· Making-of Featurette

· Never-Before-Seen Deleted Scene



Feature Run Time: Approximately 136 minutes



Rating: Feature Film: “PG-13” in U.S., G in Canada (CE and CF)

Additional Bonus Features Not Rated



Aspect Ratio: 3-D Blu-ray Feature Film = 2.40:1

Blu-ray Feature Film = 2.40:1

DVD Feature Film = 2.40:1



Audio: Blu-ray 3D & Blu-ray 2D = English 7.1 DTS-HDMA, French-Canadian 5.1 Dolby Digital, Latin Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital



DVD = English/Latin Spanish/French Canadian 5.1 Dolby Digital, English DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital

Languages/Subtitles: English, French & Spanish (Applies To Film Content Only)


Social Media:

Stay connected with the latest news and information about Marvel’s Captain America: The Winter Soldier:

· “Like” us on Facebook: www.facebook.com/CaptainAmerica

· Follow us on Twitter: www.twitter.com/captainamerica

· Check out our Website and Mobile Site: marvel.com/captainamerica

· www.Disneymoviesanywhere.com and download the App at https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/disney-movies-anywhere-watch


ABOUT MARVEL’S CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE WINTER SOLDIER:

After the cataclysmic events in New York with The Avengers, Marvel’s Captain America: The Winter Soldier finds Steve Rogers, aka Captain America, living quietly in Washington, D.C. and trying to adjust to the modern world. But when a S.H.I.E.L.D. colleague comes under attack, Steve becomes embroiled in a web of intrigue that threatens to put the world at risk. Joining forces with Natasha Romanoff aka Black Widow, Captain America struggles to expose the ever-widening conspiracy while fighting off assailants sent to silence him at every turn. When the full scope of the villainous plot is revealed, Captain America and the Black Widow enlist the help of a new ally, the Falcon. However, they soon find themselves up against an unexpected and formidable enemy—the Winter Soldier.



Based on the ever-popular Marvel comic book series, first published in 1941, Marvel’s Captain America: The Winter Soldier is produced by Kevin Feige, p.g.a., directed by Anthony and Joe Russo, from a screenplay by Christopher Markus & Stephen McFeely, and stars Chris Evans, Scarlett Johansson, Sebastian Stan, Anthony Mackie, Cobie Smulders, Frank Grillo, Emily VanCamp and Hayley Atwell, with Robert Redford as Alexander Pierce and Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury.



Captain America: The Winter Soldier is presented by Marvel Studios. The executive producers are Louis D’Esposito, Alan Fine, Victoria Alonso, Michael Grillo and Stan Lee. The film set a new record for the all-time biggest April opening weekend with $95 million at the domestic box office upon its release on April 4, 2014. It is distributed by Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures.



ABOUT MARVEL ENTERTAINMENT, LLC

Marvel Entertainment, LLC, a wholly-owned subsidiary of The Walt Disney Company, is one of the world's most prominent character-based entertainment companies, built on a proven library of more than 8,000 characters featured in a variety of media over seventy years. Marvel utilizes its character franchises in entertainment, licensing and publishing. For more information visit marvel.com. © MARVEL



ABOUT DISNEY MOVIES ANYWHERE (DMA):

Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA) is a cloud-based digital movie service that offers a hassle-free way for consumers to buy, watch, and manage Disney digital content across platforms and devices via the easy-to-use DMA app or atDisneyMoviesAnywhere.com. A DMA-eligible digital title purchased from an iTunes-connected account or redeemed in DMA will be accessible in a user’s DMA and iTunes lockers. There are currently over 400 films from Disney’s rich history available through DMA for streaming and download, including Disney Branded Animation, Disney Live-Action, Pixar, and Marvel titles, along with exclusive, original content. For more information or to redeem Digital Copy codes to build your library and earn Disney Movie Rewards Points for digital purchases, visit http://www.disneymoviesanywhere.com.



ABOUT THE WALT DISNEY STUDIOS:

For 90 years, The Walt Disney Studios has been the foundation on which The Walt Disney Company was built. Today, the Studio brings quality movies, music and stage plays to consumers throughout the world. Feature films are released under the following banners: Disney, including Walt Disney Animation Studios and Pixar Animation Studios; Disneynature; Marvel Studios; Lucasfilm; and Touchstone Pictures, the banner under which live-action films from DreamWorks Studios are distributed. The Disney Music Group encompasses the Walt Disney Records and Hollywood Records labels, as well as Disney Music Publishing. The Disney Theatrical Group produces and licenses live events, including Disney on Broadway, Disney On Ice and Disney Live!


# # #


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't believe I have to wait so long to see this.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

You're not the only one. IMO this is the best of the marvel movies


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Looking forward to the blu-ray release. Day one purchase for me


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

aaaaaand here's a new trailer for the upcoming home video release


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Stop it's torture.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

B- one said:


> Stop it's torture.


HAHAHAHAH!! how do you think I feel whenever my disney rep sends me these links and emails??? It's like "stop teasing!!!!!".... I wish this one was coming out next month instead of Sept... they delayed this one cuz of all the theaters that are STILL showing it.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Trailer looks great. Can't wait til September


----------

